# Some advice for a noob in a townhouse?



## gregor (May 7, 2016)

I have had an electric tube-type smoker for a long time, but with living in a townhouse, every time I start it up, I get complaints from neighbors.  So I don't use it unless my neighbors are away. (I have an end unit.)  I have a raised deck so the smoker would be about 10 feet from the house.

It puts out a ton of smoke and every time I open it up to refill the bottom tray, even more.

I thought by getting one of the Masterbuilt or CharBroil cabinet type, they would seem to use less wood and hold the smoke in better.  Which would result in my neighbors complaining less, or hopefully not complaining at all.

Asking the minds that know...budget is $400 or so.

1) am I correct in assuming less wood+cabinet = less free smoke to blow about?

2) thoughts on CharBroil vs MasterBuilt vs something else?  30" vs 40"

Thanks!


----------



## millerbuilds (May 7, 2016)

I am a huge fan of the SmokinTex.  A little above your price point, but much higher quality IMHO.  

Did you ever give any of your neighbors some of the delightful treats that come from the smoker?  That just might change their minds about complaining about the smoke.

Good Luck!
 

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## millerbuilds (May 7, 2016)

Gregor-

Sorry, left the link from SmokinTex off of the post above.

http://smokintex.com/index.html

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## gregor (May 7, 2016)

millerbuilds said:


> I am a huge fan of the SmokinTex.  A little above your price point, but much higher quality IMHO.
> 
> 
> Did you ever give any of your neighbors some of the delightful treats that come from the smoker?  That just might change their minds about complaining about the smoke.
> ...


Thanks!

I do drop off plates, they appreciate the gesture,  but I still hear about it.  That's why I asked about the box smokers being more efficient and having less smoke produced.


----------



## millerbuilds (May 7, 2016)

Much less smoke. I add 2oz of chips per pound.  

Good luck!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 8, 2016)

Any smoker is going to put off enough smoke to smell the area up.

A MES 40 with an Amazen tube inside would probably be your best bet.

But there still is going to be plenty of smoke smell.

Maybe you could put a fan out by the smoker directing the smoke away from the neighbors.

Al


----------



## gregor (May 8, 2016)

Thanks, any words of wisdom for Masterbuilt vs CharBroil?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 8, 2016)

Don't know too much about the Char broil.

I just know there are a heck of a lot of guys on here with MES.

I know from experience they have great customer service also.

Al


----------



## mummel (May 8, 2016)

Yeah MES + Amazen is your best bet.  I have neighbors running over wanting to know what smells so good.  Perhaps you just have too much smoke generation going on.


----------



## gregor (May 8, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Don't know too much about the Char broil.
> 
> I just know there are a heck of a lot of guys on here with MES.
> 
> ...


With as many passionate, knowledgeable folks here as there are, that probably speaks volumes.  Quite a few problems posted over on Amazon with the CB the main knock outside of here on MES is the small smoke tray.


mummel said:


> Yeah MES + Amazen is your best bet.  I have neighbors running over wanting to know what smells so good.  Perhaps you just have too much smoke generation going on.


With the tube smoker, most likely, I would use 10-12 pounds of chips to smoke one 12 pound turkey - 8-9 hour duration.  So with a lesser amount of chips over the same time period, I am thinking it would be more tolerable for my neighbors.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 8, 2016)

I was in your exact situation with a MES 40 and got A LOT of complaining from the folks above me. Currently the least amount of smoke from an electric is the Smokin-it. They are a knock-off of the Smokin Tex and Cook Shack but are much more reasonably priced then the latter two. You Will Not be any better off with the units you are thinking about...I know from experience...JJ


----------



## gregor (May 8, 2016)

How much wood or chips would I use in the MES to do a pork butt or turkey?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 9, 2016)

For either meat, 4 hours smoke is about the minimum. 1/4C Chips in the tray, more is not better, burnout in about 45 minutes at 225°F, so 4-5 loads.Chunks don't burn well in an MES...The Smokin-It has a very small Vent and is designed to get by on very little wood, so smoke Trickles out rather that the larger volume the MES releases. You can try using half that amount and closing the exhaust damper 50%, your result may vary from a bit light flavored to having an astringent tinkle from the creosote buildup...JJ


----------



## gregor (May 9, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> For either meat, 4 hours smoke is about the minimum. 1/4C Chips in the tray, more is not better, burnout in about 45 minutes at 225°F, so 4-5 loads.Chunks don't burn well in an MES...The Smokin-It has a very small Vent and is designed to get by on very little wood, so smoke Trickles out rather that the larger volume the MES releases. You can try using half that amount and closing the exhaust damper 50%, your result may vary from a bit light flavored to having an astringent tinkle from the creosote buildup...JJ


Thanks, I see lots of mods for the MES, but it seems I could use the Smokin-it "as is"? Seems to be a simpler solution that the MES?  I don't have a lot of room on my deck and would prefer to keep thins simple.  How hot does the unit get on the bottom?

I have a remote temperature probe already, so I could use that for meat and I don't think I need a remote control for the smoker itself - since it would be on a wood deck, I shouldn't leave it running unattended.

Gregor


----------



## sfprankster (May 9, 2016)

An easy fix for the heat "off the bottom", is using a automotive drip pan underneath the smoker. They're cheap and available in Wally World and almost every auto parts store.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 9, 2016)

The Smokin-it guys have not posted a ton of mods so yes they are ready to go as is. I can't speak for the SI but I have run the MES on a wood deck for years with no issue. The SI has a lot more clearance with the casters and I highly doubt there would be an issue...JJ


----------



## old sarge (May 9, 2016)

The biggest 'MOD' for the Smokin-it smokers was adding an Auber PID to the smoker. This involved wall mounting a permanent temp probe to the smoker that connects to the Auber. Several folks also added a rocker switch so that they could use the PID when the mood struck them OR toggle over to the stock analog controller should the Auber develop a problem No loss of smoker. The addition of the Auber as an accessory was so popular that it is now fully integrated into all models ending with a D.  SI currently sells both the analog and the PID versions; both versions are utterly reliable, are NSF certified, and very robust in build. And they do put out smoke but no more than any other quality smoker.


----------



## old sarge (May 10, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> ...They are a knock-off of the Smokin Tex and Cook Shack but are much more reasonably priced then the latter two. ...


Knock-off? That is one way to kook at it since they are youngest of the three but I prefer to think of SI as a better mousetrap, or smoker.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 10, 2016)

old sarge said:


> Knock-off? That is one way to kook at it since they are youngest of the three but I prefer to think of SI as a better mousetrap, or smoker.


They are virtually identical. Take the company label off and with the exception of the back panel, very few would know which is which. The first pic is the Smokin Tex. Number 2 is the Smokin-it 2...So other than the 800 watt coil, a second door latch and less shelves in the Smokin-it vs 700 watts in the Smokin Tex which part of the Smokin-it makes it a better mouse trap? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## old sarge (May 10, 2016)

Good evening JJ -  

You are right about the back panel and stripping off the label. A lot of folks just do not do proper research.  So here is my take on the better mouse trap:  

The warranty for SI is 3 years versus 2 for ST.  

The SI2 is $399 versus $595.  

For $599, the SI2D comes with an integrated PID, just $4.00 more.  

The shelves on the SI2/2D are 14  1/2 X  14 1/2 inch; the ST 1400 are 14 1/2 inch X 14 1/2 inch (dead even). And yes, ST provides a screen shelf (#5) as part of the package.

Cord length on the SI2/2D is 12 feet; ST 1400 6 feet, less chance of needing a power robbing extension cord.

You have already identified the difference in the heating element and the 2 latches versus single door latch.  

And at $499.00, SI offers the model 3, and even larger smoker, at less than the cost of the model 1400 from ST.  

Shipping is extra on all. So I figure if you can get more for less, then a better mouse trap/smoker is on the market. 

ST has been around a long time and has a good reputation for producing a quality product. And SI is the relative newcomer, 4 or 5 years and counting.  But when it comes down to features and price..................

If I got anything wrong, blame it on old age.

Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 11, 2016)

Thanks for the info Dave. I was not busting your chops. When I was in the market for an Electric, Smokin-it was a new player and unproven. I can't speak for others but after the ton of research I did, all the reviews labeled the SI as a Chinese knockoff of the American Cook Shack SM-009-2, which the basic design is, so is the ST for that matter.The price of all of them, SI being the lowest, was too high for a box and coil and when adding Shipping to PA put the SI in the same area as the others. At the time I wanted something bigger than the SI-2, no SI-3 yet, and the MES40 with 247 sqin per self vs 210 sqin for the SI and ST, not to mention greater interior height for hanging sausage and being the only Digitally controlled unit, was the best bang for the buck. Especially at $299 plus free shipping. I had the opportunity to use the Smokin Tex at work and it did the job but was nothing special. Going Digital PID was the best move SI could have made and now, having experience with 2 MES40's, would look a lot harder at the SI3D if I was in the market for my first Electric. Smokin-It has now proven itself to be worth the extra investment and more reliable...JJ


----------



## old sarge (May 11, 2016)

Chops are fine and I knew you were just looking for my reasoning. Like you when I went electric SI was very limited so I looked as Cookshack and ST. I narrowed it down to the 1500 and the Amerique. Bought the latter since it had digital for roughly the same price as the analog 1500 and a single coil vice two. Later that same year I bought the SI3 when there was a special as a gift for my brother and was very impressed with the build quality. And the rest is history.  Happy smoking.


----------



## divotmaker (May 11, 2016)

old sarge said:


> Good evening JJ -
> 
> You are right about the back panel and stripping off the label. A lot of folks just do not do proper research.  So here is my take on the better mouse trap:
> 
> ...


Nailed it, Dave!  Smokin Tex, Smokin-It and Cookshack are all in the same quality level - stainless steel construction, reliability, etc.  I believe SI is the best value for the points Dave made, and also that they have never stopped innovating!  Larger casters than the ST, integrated PID controller designed by Auber (means scientific-grade temp control, +/- 1°), side handles, additional door latches (single latches are a weak point that SI corrected), larger elements.  I had a 700 watt element in my #2 for a year, and upgraded to the current "standard" 800 watt element...WHAT a difference!  100 watts doesn't sound like much, but makes a huge difference in time-to-temp in a smoker that size. 

Bottom line, Gregor - I'd stay away from the Big Box plastic smokers, and buy one that will last you a good long time.  Whether you go SI, ST or CS, you can't go wrong.  But, for the best "bang for the buck," accuracy, and the longest warranty, you absolutely can't beat Smokin-It.  Our member forum is over 2,300 members strong, and is one of - if not the most - active manufacturer forums on the web.  Check it out (link on the Smokin-It homepage), join, and ask lots of questions!  You'll get straight answers from real, satisfied owners.

Attached is a chart that one of our members posted when he was on the same search as you.  It's a good comparison between the 3 stainless commercial-grade smokers...no MES in there; apples to apples only.  Hope it helps!


----------



## old sarge (May 11, 2016)

Thanks Tony.  One tries to be truthful and factual in all things and at all times.  Including BBQ!


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 11, 2016)

Looks like the perfect situation for an hand held smoker, cook it inside, smoke it inside. Who would ever know?

T


----------



## gregor (May 11, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Looks like the perfect situation for an hand held smoker, cook it inside, smoke it inside. Who would ever know?
> 
> 
> 
> T


What is a hand held smoker?


----------



## gregor (May 11, 2016)

Another noob question...what about unattended operation?

I see pork butts take about 2 hours per pound, is that right?

So a 8 pound butt takes 16 hours?  How's that work?

And one more while I'm at it on the Smokin-it page - what is the difference between the 2d and 3d?


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 11, 2016)

gregor said:


> What is a hand held smoker?


Sometime when you are not on the forum, Google "Hand held smokers". You will find two, an PolyScience Smoking Gun and a Deni. I have a PS but the other looks good also for less money.

T


----------



## mark4mn (May 11, 2016)

I have SI 2 and 3. Very little wood, very lite smoke. My number 2 is an original and has never missed a beat. As to mods, they are just not needed. I have smoked salt, cheese, fresh sausage, snack sticks, brisket, ribs and so on. The only extra I bought was the smoking plate. I took the chance on Steve at 
Smokin-it when it was new and there few if any reviews and am so glad I did. 

I also have a Cameron's stove top smoker. Was actually given to me as a gift and I use it often. Totally sealed, not much smoke smell in the house. 

But I would definitely recommend the SI without hesitation. Price was good, quality has been exceptional, set it and forget it (no chip tray to reload).

Mark


----------



## gregor (May 15, 2016)

Ordered the Smokin-It 2D today.  Hopefully I'll have it for Memorial Day weekend!

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## old sarge (May 15, 2016)

gregor - Steve ships quickly so I am sure it will arrive on time.Regarding your question on butts, yes, they do take their time. I have had an 8 lb take 12 hours and another 8 lb take nearly 16. So I start mine late at night, between 10 and midnight and have a good sleep.  Looking for 190 degrees internal. Dave


----------



## gregor (May 15, 2016)

Is the smoker something I should feel safe about running unattended?  It wouid be on a wooden deck.

What if I cut the pork butt in half?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 15, 2016)

You can cut in half if you wish. You should get a Remote Therm like a Maverick 732/733 to monitor meat IT and smoker temp from indoors. There are over and under temp alarms that will wake you if the smoker dies or a fire starts (not likely)...JJ


----------

